# sweet Lando girl



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

My sweet dodo girl. It is a year today that I had to say goodbye. Not a day goes by that I don't think of you. Now the memories make me happy more than sad, but I still miss you so much. I love you so, and hope that you are playing with Harper and Simon and are happy and pain-free again. You are, and will always be, my heart dog.

Much love sweet girl.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I"m so very sorry to know of your loss. 
Rosa


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry. I didn't even know she passed away. 

RIP sweet girl.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

I am sorry for you loss. Its been two years since we lost our beloved Royal. How wonderful these creatures are that come into our life, our homes, but they never leave our hearts.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

These type of anniversaries are the most difficult. I'm very sorry for your loss and I hope that Lando's memories help console you.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I can't believe it's been a year already... My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------

